# new todd pics



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

wow - he is CUTE!! Love the grooming job! I am going to try to bathe and groom Vinnie this weekend. His breeder has already groomed him 4-5 times - hopefully I can this good!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwwwww he's adorable! What pretty markings he has


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks guys his making are nicer on one side than the other but i dont mind i love him these pics where taken bout 2 weeks ago he has grown more now


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

He is adorable! 

Are you going to show him?


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

His markings are nice on both sides, not the same on each side which makes him unique, sorta' like a brand or a tattoo, making him who he is. He should be easy for you to identify if he ever became lost or stolen, Heaven forbid.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

newpoodlemum said:


> thanks guys his making are nicer on one side than the other but i dont mind i love him these pics where taken bout 2 weeks ago he has grown more now


Gee I wish we could show colours in Australia. He is lovely. Love his markings.

when stacking if he pulls back just place your hand behind his butt, I usually pull the tail back a little, it will move him forward and make him push out his chest.


----------



## animallvr (May 12, 2009)

What a nice setup...We are supposed to get something along those lines set up..your's is terrific...and your pup...wow...so awesome!...Where did you get him?!! He's great!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What an absolutely beautiful puppy!! If it wasn't for the fact that I want to show AKC I would have gone for a parti pup. Love him.
_


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

OMG! How cute and fluffy! I want to just cuddle him!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

He is very cute, his markings are nice! I am looking forward to seeing his pics as he grows.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

He is so adorable!! I love his color and pattern. Both sides are different but both are nicely marked. He is so fluffy and quite perky looking...lol. 

Someday in the future I plan on having either a brown and white or a phantom.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

heres some more pics for you


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

he decided that being stcked wasnt a good idea lol


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

newpoodlemum said:


> heres some more pics for you


OMG! Is that a moose leg!!!! lol!!! It is bigger then him!!!! lol!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

newpoodlemum said:


> he decided that being stcked wasnt a good idea lol


Cute, you know if you look at his markings on his left lol, the large black spot looks like a drill! LOL!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> He is so adorable!! I love his color and pattern. Both sides are different but both are nicely marked. He is so fluffy and quite perky looking...lol.
> 
> Someday in the future I plan on having either a brown and white or a phantom.


_Brown & white, brown & white, brown & white...do you think I like brown & white? LOL_


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

What a cute little guy he is. And you've done a lovely job grooming him.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

He is absolutely adorable.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

thank you all, lol the bone was my rotties but todd was enjoying it as well


----------

